# installing with wireless support



## mazingaz (May 16, 2011)

Is there a way to do the network install the BSD with wireless support?


----------



## shepper (May 16, 2011)

It can be easy or hard depending on your circumstances.  Installing over an unencrypted link with a fully supported card is not that different than over a NIC interface.  I would wager that most network installs utilize a NIC.


----------



## wblock@ (May 16, 2011)

BSDInstall has wireless support.  -CURRENT only, so far.


----------



## shepper (May 16, 2011)

Can't you switch to a terminal and setup your network interface and then continue with the installer?  If not it appears that the PC-BSD install disk allows a wireless network install. Although the PC-BSD disk offers an option to install FreeBSD I have not personally done it.
http://forums.pcbsd.org/showthread.php?p=85876


http://www.freebsddiary.org/wireless-install.php


----------

